# Doctors



## Denise777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi

Me and my husband have just moved to Spain from the Uk.
We are not of retirement age and so need to consider what to do about healthcare
here!
I was wondering if anybody could tell me what the cost is of seeing a GP on a private basis?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I needed to see a Dr (GP) last year, for advice, no medication prescribed, and the consultation fee was 45euros, I don't know if this will vary from one DR to another, or in different regions.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

€30 a visit here with a nice Belgian guy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seeing a GP is comparatively inexpensive.If you need to be referred to a specialist the cost will be at least 200 euros per consultation.
Any surgery required could set you back four figures.
I use the Andalucian system but my partner, who is also registered for free health care, prefers to use a private clinic. The treatment she has received for skin melanomas -very common here - has been and is excellent - we have an appointment today - but it has been costly.
So my point is....OK, you pay 40 euros or so to see the doctor....but you must consider too the cost of any further treatment needed and of course of any prescribed medicines.
Each visit to the clinic resulted in a cost of 25 - 50 euros for dressings and medicines.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Denise777 said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and my husband have just moved to Spain from the Uk.
> We are not of retirement age and so need to consider what to do about healthcare
> ...


If you have paid your NI in the UK previous to moving to Spain, you can get up to two and a half years reciprocal state healthcare here. Have a look at this:
Healthcare

You need to phone the Department of Work and Pensions in Newcastle to get an S1 form which you take to the INSS office here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Some Centros Medicos offer a monthly subscription which allows unlimited free access to GPs and consultations with specialists at reduced rates. Ours is €9 a month for the two of us, and €20 to see a specialist. You would have to pay for treatment, scans and tests though (we are also in the state system so we don't need to).


----------



## Denise777 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Reply*



fergie said:


> I needed to see a Dr (GP) last year, for advice, no medication prescribed, and the consultation fee was 45euros, I don't know if this will vary from one DR to another, or in different regions.


Thank you fergie we are both healthy can't remember last time we needed a GP and we still been quoted huge amounts for private health cover! So we will give it some thought now.


----------



## Denise777 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for the advise we need to think carefully about what we do obviously.


----------

